# Who likes Oliva cigars & wears a size XL polo?



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Post in this thread and ...??


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

me me me


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Honestly...who doesn't like Oliva Cigars and Polo shirts?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Honestly...who doesn't like Oliva Cigars and Polo shirts?


Yeah!

So, I like Oliva and wear a size XL (although I should be in L, or at least I tell my stomach so....).


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If the Polo Shirt is pink go ahead and give it to Eric...he looks pretty in pink...me, not so much. lol


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My Izod polos are all XL and Oliva's are very good


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> If the Polo Shirt is pink go ahead and give it to Eric...he looks pretty in pink...me, not so much. lol


That'd be 5' 11" and 215 lbs of pretty thank you very much! :biggrin1:

On second thought....I might get mistaken for a giant blob of cotton candy by the neighborhood kids...Nooooooooooo :scared::bolt:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I seem to meet the two requirements.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I fit that discription


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

piperdown said:


> That'd be 5' 11" and 215 lbs of pretty thank you very much! :biggrin1:
> 
> On second thought....I might get mistaken for a giant blob of cotton candy by the neighborhood kids...Nooooooooooo :scared::bolt:


LOL. Cotton Candy is so good.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

eww polos...


mm.. oliva.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Kept reading "Polio" for some reason. 

I'm sure this old fart could get some use of it.

joe


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I would be a XL Polo who diggs the Gars lol


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

I do.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I do. I do. I wear an xl but look good in a small. lol


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess I'll have to wait for the XXLs


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

I certainly fall under the parameters!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

As do I!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW! I posted this topic & then went to watch the game and checking this morning - I had no idea I'd get so many responses! Now you guys have made it hard for me cause your all great BOTL & maybe 1 SOTL?

You are all deserving - I'll make a decision and post a DC # by this afternoon. Thanks everyone!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im a little late to the game. lol. but i do fit the script.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - that was a really, really hard decision. I looked at everyones profiles and you are all deserving BOTL. I wish I had a dozen shirts to give away. Anyway - thanks for your interest - package just sent:

0310 3200 0000 1500 69xx


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is very generous of you Shawn. Congrats to whoever is the lucky recipient.


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

6ft, 185lbs, shoulders are too broad for a Large


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

too late to the party. I hope they enjoy the package!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats to the winner if it aint me


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just checked USPS - delivery is scheduled for Thurs, April 7. I'll post recipient's name once delivery is confirmed as I'd like it to be a surprise.

Again though - everyone was well deserving...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

A better question is "who DOESN'T like Olivia cigars and XL polo's?!?!"


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Item is out for delivery at 8:58AM - will post recipient's name later today


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - package has been delivered. Josh Lucky 13 is the recipient. I had a kid named Josh play HS ball for me, he wore 13 and he was a happy-go-lucky kid so evertime I see this Josh online it reminds me of my old player... a good kid.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Well,

At least he's a beer snob.


Congrats!

joe


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> OK - package has been delivered. Josh Lucky 13 is the recipient. I had a kid named Josh play HS ball for me, he wore 13 and he was a happy-go-lucky kid so evertime I see this Josh online it reminds me of my old player... a good kid.


Wow thanks and the funny thing is my gf just texted me about a suspicious package that made her late to work now the next 3-4hrs will go by even slower ugh. Thanks Shawn I will post pics later


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Wow thanks and the funny thing is my gf just texted me about a suspicious package that made her late to work now the next 3-4hrs will go by even slower ugh. Thanks Shawn I will post pics later


Josh - didn't mean to ruin the surprise. For some I reason I figured you'd already gotten the package. Regardless, - Enjoy.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Josh - didn't mean to ruin the surprise. For some I reason I figured you'd already gotten the package. Regardless, - Enjoy.


No Shawn you didn't ruin the surprise, my gf texted me I had a package and I asked if she saw the name. She said Shawn something or other so I pulled up Puff on my phone and found that last post. After waiting half day for it here are the pics of the prize so you can all be jealous.


































I tried it on and fits great but will wait for my gf to take a pic of me wearing it possibly enjoying one of these fine cigars. Loved the G I have had but have not had this vitola yet so looking forward to that. I have yet to have the Daytona so really excited about that and Kinsella's (made exclusively for Ol Time Cigars in Casselberry) I think its pretty safe to say I have yet to try those yet either. I am looking forward to all the cigars and the new shirt will get plenty of use too.

Thanks Shawn


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

..:hmm:......How bout lettin yer gf model??!! :laugh: 

Nice win! :thumb:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> No Shawn you didn't ruin the surprise, my gf texted me I had a package and I asked if she saw the name. She said Shawn something or other so I pulled up Puff on my phone and found that last post. After waiting half day for it here are the pics of the prize so you can all be jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you like everything - it's always fun trying something new (cigar wise!)


----------

